# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për të gjithë shqiptarët

## ilirjana jana

Me kete teme pershendes gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen.
Nje pershendetje te vecante per anetaret e ketij forumi.
Ju uroj gjithe te mirat, e sa me harmoni midis nesh sepse na bashkon ATDHEU yne SHQIPERIA...

----------


## loneeagle

Pershendetje Iliriana!

----------


## ilirjana jana

pershendetje dhe ty loneeagle!

----------


## Besoja

Përshëndetje goce!
Kalofsh një mbrëmje të bukur!

----------


## ilirjana jana

flm beso edhe ti gjithashtu

----------


## lisa12

faleminderit pershendetje gjithashtu dhe nga une

----------


## ilirjana jana

flm lisa12

----------


## ilirjana jana

cpo na tregoni ndonje gje???????

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

> cpo na tregoni ndonje gje???????


Ç*të tregojmë ?! Ti je e zonja shpise  :buzeqeshje:  Ne jemi mysafir.

----------


## irfancana

Mirëmëngjesi.

----------


## Busy Girl

ckemiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## white_snake

Gjithashtu te pershendes Ilirjana.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Qofsh e pershendetur gjithnji...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Pershendetje te gjithve,ju deshiroj nje mbremje te bukur. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ilirjana jana

busy girl, white snake, seleukeia, xhenet.ms.        Ju pershendes shume
Plus minusi : vertet e hapa un temen po jeni te mirepritur edhe ju qe te merrni iniciativen per te ne treguar ndonje gje.
Per momentin po studioj, me presin perpara shume dite te ngarkuara, gjithe kete muaj te them me mire. Jam ne pritje te nje ngjarje te madhe per mua, qe mezi pres ta bej realitet. Jam anetaresuar ne kete forum sepse kisha nevoje, po perfundova duke njohur miq te mire.

----------


## toni54

erdha te ju le nje pershendetje te madhe per ty ilirjana.....

----------


## thirsty

Wake up thote top channeli, f u top channel



Miremengjesi

----------


## irfancana

Mirëmëngjesi.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje te gjithve frekontuesit e kesaj teme*

----------


## Diella1

Pershendetje!

----------

